# Great so far!



## dahenley (Sep 1, 2012)

I've been eyeballing one of these…. haha 
keep us updated and let us know how it works out for you!!

Have you tried all 3 speeds? and how noisy is the 3rd verses the 1st


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

These are great to have in any shop. I bought a Jet a few years ago that looks identical to the this one (same size, I think, same layout of the control panel and buttons, same specs). The remote is nice, and the auto shutoff/timer is my favorite feature. I always set it to 4 hours, knowing it'll run out if I leave the shop, still cleaning the dust I've kicked up.

The only problem I ran into was that no one, not even Jet, was selling replacement filters for my unit. I ended up getting larger ones at the big box and cutting them down. Just curious, could you measure the W x H of the filter of yours, and post back what the size is? If its the same as the one I have, i can get replacements from Grizzly. I'm hoping this is just some form factor that Jet used to use, stopped using, and Griz picked it off the shelf from whatever Chinese manufacturer has the designs, and painted it green.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I own two of these, hanging above my main bench, with the air going in a circle. Just astounding how much dust these things pick up. I usually keep them on low, but even on high I can still talk normally and hear my radio.
The filters are strange sized, 9 3/4" X 16 3/4" 
Grizzly JUST started selling replacements for $9.99 apiece, 5 micron. I still am cleaning my originals. The 1 micron filter in the secondary position is $12.99, I think. I probably will buy a set of the 5 micron outside filters soon. Overall, they don't suck up all that fine dust that slowly collects on all your equipment, but the air is cleaner, and the dust coverings around the shop are about half what they were.
For a small shop, I'm glad I bought mine.


----------



## dahenley (Sep 1, 2012)

very cool info


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

I just re-measured mine. The inner filter has a sticker that says 10"x17", so 9 3/4" x 16 3/4" seems like it will work fine.


----------



## JLJones (Mar 26, 2012)

Even at the highest speed, the noise level is very confortable. I'd say its roughly the same as having one of those dual in-window fans on high, but you're moving MUCH more air. The manual mentions that the filters can be cleaned with water and reused, but I bought a spare set of filters just to be safe.


----------



## BLarge (Aug 29, 2011)

I have one, it works great… I also have a fan in two of my windows sucking dust to the outside…. I have to say, I cough ALOT less…

I am schemeing a way to retro some hardware store air filters to the box, and add some more filtration layers…. Well see..


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I also have one of these units. They made the filters a specific size and I've been unable to find anything to replace them with other than from Grizzly , at these micron ratings : 5 and 1. 
Might be able to cheat a little on the prefilter , but no luck with the inner one.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for your review. I think I'm gonna invest in one o these, and take down my box fan.


----------

